# Two Pregnant Rats? Help!



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought two female rats from a mixed gender bin at the pet store one week ago. I knew there was a risk that they were pregnant, but I was prepared to take care of a litter (because it is very hard to get rats here from any other sources because we live in an isolated area). 

Waffle was round from the beginning. Her nipples looked and felt more prominent than any of my other rats (I already own two other female rats). She also stayed only on the top level of her cage, so I moved food, water and litter box upstairs for her. 

Squishy was so slim and small that I thought she couldn't possibly be pregnant. She's pretty much still a baby herself. She's also very active. Today I checked her nipples, and was shocked that they looked and felt much different from when I compared her to Waffle a few days ago.

What if they are both pregnant? Do I need to separate them? If yes, when?I was hoping to keep them together until Waffle had her babies. 

I heard that pregnant guinea pigs, when housed together, will have their babies at the same time, even if one was much further along. Does this happen with rats as well? I'm sure Waffle is further along...she looks huge, ready to drop them any second. I don't want Squishy to give birth to premies. 

Any advice on the situation would be much appreciated!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Please seperate them. Mother rats have been known to kill eachother fighting over babies, and even if things don't get that violent one rat will thend to 'hoard' all the babies, and in doing so won't be able to properly feed them all. Moms get very hormonal and don't take well to having another rat in their space. 

Your best bet is to seperate them until the babies are weaned.


----------

